# red tiger oscar...



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey guys, I know this is kind of a noob question, but I am not familiar with oscars at all, just piranha's.....but I recently bought a 56 colum tank (30x18x24), and want to put a diff. type of fish in there besides piranha's....and I really like red tiger oscar.....I am very aware they they grow very quickly, but lets say if I bought 2 or 3 2-3" Red Tiger Oscar, how long, and how big will they be before I have to get rid of them? Or is 3 3" Red Tiger Oscar too many already for a 56 gallon tank?

The tank is cycling right now, so I have some time to settle down on a particular fish...

Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I would say maybe til they're about 4" a piece. But that's just be personally... So if you get them at 1" you're looking at around 3 months of having them around. Not worth it imo, or fair to the fish... That tank isn't really suited to oscars or the larger, bulkier cichlids.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya dude go wit african cichlids but if u plan on upgrading i say no more than half a year


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

angel fish would work in that tank


----------



## MRNIMO. (Oct 29, 2004)

That tank is not for Oscars especially 3 of them.
Why not look at Dwarf Cichlid's.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

dude id put big rocks and make a sweet set up wit some africans, but then again w/e do what ever u want to do


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> ya dude go wit african cichlids but if u plan on upgrading i say no more than half a year
> [snapback]1072315[/snapback]​





King Oscar said:


> dude id put big rocks and make a sweet set up wit some africans, but then again w/e do what ever u want to do
> [snapback]1072699[/snapback]​


Don't repeat yourself, use the edit button.
And to answer the original question, just get one oscar, threes too much.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

oojit said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > ya dude go wit african cichlids but if u plan on upgrading i say no more than half a year
> ...


Are you a mod?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

so would an african setup be good for a tall hex tank? like a 32 gallon?


----------



## Just1nK4ng (Oct 20, 2004)

2-3 for a 56 gallon thats way to much 2 is probably better or even 1 is the best with different fish like jack demsey or convict or red parrot


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> oojit said:
> 
> 
> > King Oscar said:
> ...


Sorry, it just gets kinda annoying.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Id say 1 Oscar in the 55, and that might be pushing it, since some can grow much bigger than that. (12+ inches).


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

the tank isnt 12 inches wide its 18


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Mettle said:


> I would say maybe til they're about 4" a piece. But that's just be personally... So if you get them at 1" you're looking at around 3 months of having them around. Not worth it imo, or fair to the fish... That tank isn't really suited to oscars or the larger, bulkier cichlids.
> [snapback]1072298[/snapback]​


 Exactly what I was gonna say, your gonna need some major filtration with all of those in there!


----------

